# Chievo - Milan: 16 ottobre 2016 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (9 Ottobre 2016)

Riparte il campionato di Serie A dopo al sosta per le nazionali. Il Milan giocherà contro la vera rivelazione di questo avvio di torneo: il Chievo di Maran che è a pari punti con i rossoneri. 

Chievo - Milan si disputerà domenica 16 ottobre 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Bentegodi di Verona.

Dove vedere Chievo - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium, ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le news sulla partita, sulle due squadre, l'arbitro, le formazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Ottobre 2016)

Speriamo in una vittoria!! Sarà una partita molto molto ostica, ma speriamo di uscirne vittoriosi!


----------



## kolao95 (9 Ottobre 2016)

Altra partitaccia. Il Chievo è una delle squadre che fa il miglior calcio al momento, sono decisamente meno imprevedibili del Sassuolo affrontato alla scorsa, ma decisamente più quadrati dietro. Mi aspetto un pari onestamente.. 0-0 o 1-1.


----------



## Doctore (9 Ottobre 2016)

diciamo che se il milan fa risultato con il chievo...si puo pensare anche al terzo posto.


----------



## koti (9 Ottobre 2016)

Da vincere in quanto poi si va con la Juve e li perdi al 100%

Curioso di sapere chi giocherà tra Sosa e Locatelli.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Ottobre 2016)

Vincere per arrivare alla sfida con la Juve con il morale alto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Ottobre 2016)

Montella ha fatto il vago per non mettere pressione al ragazzo già una settimana prima, ma io penso che giocherà Locatelli

Donnarumma

Abate Paletta Romagnoli DeSciglio

Kucka Locatelli Bonaventura

Suso Bacca Niang​


----------



## MarcoMilanista (9 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Montella ha fatto il vago per non mettere pressione al ragazzo già una settimana prima, ma io penso che giocherà Locatelli
> 
> Donnarumma
> 
> ...



Che? Abate?


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Che? Abate?



Gioca lui sicuramente, Calabria non è al 100%


----------



## MarcoMilanista (9 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Gioca lui sicuramente, Calabria non è al 100%



Manca ancora una settimana, ci sono probabilità che recuperi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Manca ancora una settimana, ci sono probabilità che recuperi.



Si, ma lo mette in panchina sicuro, figurati.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Ottobre 2016)

Questa è una delle più difficili del campionato. Il Chievo è squadra molto ordinata che mangia punti alle big.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Ottobre 2016)

Dobbiamo vincere, non sarà facile


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2016)

Difficilissimo vincere , a Verona soffrivamo anche con i big


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Ottobre 2016)

Visto che dalla Juve al 99% le prenderemo, questa partita è da vincere senza altre possibilità. Conta solo vincere.


----------



## mistergao (9 Ottobre 2016)

Il Chievo mi sta sorprendendo: è una squadra dall'attacco sulla carta molto debole, eppure sono lì insieme a noi. Partita ostica, la prevedo bruttina e molto combattuta, che non escludo possa finire 0-0 o 1-1.


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2016)

*La probabile formazione secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:

4-3-3

Donnarumma
Abate
Paletta
Romagnoli
De Sciglio
Kucka
Locatelli
Bonaventura
Suso
Bacca 
Niang*


----------



## VonVittel (10 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Tra l'inutile e il dannoso preferisco l'inutile. Tutta la vita Poli terzino se Calabria non recupera


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Questa sarebbe da vincere, ma loro sono in un buon momento, e noi dobbiamo capire come giocare post montolivo. Peró ripeto sarebbe da vincere.
Tremo a dirlo ma... non escludo che Poli abbia un bel minutaggio...


----------



## Therealsalva (10 Ottobre 2016)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Questa sarebbe da vincere, ma loro sono in un buon momento, e noi dobbiamo capire come giocare post montolivo. Peró ripeto sarebbe da vincere.
> Tremo a dirlo ma... non escludo che Poli abbia un bel minutaggio...



Io non credo proprio. Come mezz'ali abbiamo Kuco e Jack, che a meno di imprevisti dovranno giocare sempre dato che sono il fulcro del nostro dinamismo. Spostare Kucka davanti alla difesa (Perché Poli assolutamente non lo può fare) abbatterebbe ogni possibilità di far partire l'azione


----------



## Therealsalva (10 Ottobre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Tra l'inutile e il dannoso preferisco l'inutile. Tutta la vita Poli terzino se Calabria non recupera



Tra l'altro a me Poli terzino destro non è mai dispiaciuto, ovviamente non è Cafù, ma meglio lì che in mezzo al campo!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Ottobre 2016)

Giusto, Poli potrebbe essere un idea...non fa danni perlomeno. Però a sinistra ci dovrebbe essere un terzino più offensivo.


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...


Scelte praticamente obbligate, speriamo bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...


Abate, sempre Abate...


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abate, sempre Abate...



C'è da dire che per la legge dei grandi numeri una partita senza errori la farà.


----------



## egidiopersempre (11 Ottobre 2016)

io farei giocare metà partita a Sosa... credo che Montella mi ascolterà  .... oppure kucka in mezzo honda a destra e jack a sinistra. 90 minuti Locatelli non credo.


----------



## koti (11 Ottobre 2016)

Per me gioca Sosa, non credo rischi Locatelli


----------



## zlatan (11 Ottobre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Per me gioca Sosa, non credo rischi Locatelli



Si anche per me entrerà dalla panchina il Loca e ci può stare anche se Sosa davanti alla difesa fa paura....


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Ottobre 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si anche per me entrerà dalla panchina il Loca e ci può stare anche se Sosa davanti alla difesa fa paura....



davanti alla difesa kucka o Poli ... no Sosa di sicuro.


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset

Chievo (4-3-1-2): Sorrentino; Spolli, Frey, Dainelli, Gobbi; Castro, Hetemaj, Radovanovic; Birsa;Meggiorini, Inglese. A disp.: Seculin, Bressan, Sardo, Cesar, Costa, Gamberini, Rigoni, Izco, De Guzman, Pellissier, Parigini, Floro Flores. All.: Maran 
Squalificati: - 
Indisponibili: Cacciatore, Bastien

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma;Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, Niang. A disp.: Gabriel, Plizzari, Ely, Gomez, Sosa, Calabria, Vangioni, Pasalic, Poli, Honda, Lapadula, L. Adriano. All.: Montella
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Zapata, Bertolacci, Mati Fernandez, Antonelli, Montolivo*


----------



## koti (13 Ottobre 2016)

Che immondizia di rosa il Chievo, Maran sta facendo i miracoli.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2016)

*Le probabili formazze di Chievo-Milan secondo Sky:*


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2016)

*Arbitrerà Rocchi*


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Ottobre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze di Chievo-Milan secondo Sky:*


Sosa no vi prego.


----------



## markjordan (13 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitrerà Rocchi*



figuriamoci , dopo i pianti del sassuolo ci bastonano


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Ottobre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Che immondizia di rosa il Chievo, Maran sta facendo i miracoli.



Il chievo ha Castro che come mezzala da le piste a tutte le nostre, anche da esterno non era affatto male


----------



## kolao95 (13 Ottobre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il chievo ha Castro che come mezzala da le piste a tutte le nostre, anche da esterno non era affatto male



Già.


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2016)

*Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan con le ultime novità:

4-3-3

Donnarumma
Abate
Paletta
Romagnoli
De Sciglio
Kucka
Sosa
Bonaventura
Suso
Lapadula
Niang*


----------



## BraveHeart (14 Ottobre 2016)

Questa potrebbe essere la grande occasione per Lapadula....se fallisce credo che il campo da qui a fine stagione lo vedrà solo in coppa italia.


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Ottobre 2016)

quella sopra... a parte la minchiata Lapadula.... gioca bacca... mi sembre la formazione più probabile e sensata. A Sosa subentrerà sicuramente Locatelli, se l'andamento della partita lo consentirà. Vedo possibilità anche per Poli e Honda.... avremo bisogno di loro e bisogna fargli macinare un po' di minuti. Stesso discorso per Lapadula, ma non dall'inizio.


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan con le ultime novità:
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...




.


----------



## LukeLike (14 Ottobre 2016)

A sto giro Lapadula si sblocca.


----------



## zlatan (14 Ottobre 2016)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> quella sopra... a parte la minchiata Lapadula.... gioca bacca... mi sembre la formazione più probabile e sensata. A Sosa subentrerà sicuramente Locatelli, se l'andamento della partita lo consentirà. Vedo possibilità anche per Poli e Honda.... avremo bisogno di loro e bisogna fargli macinare un po' di minuti. Stesso discorso per Lapadula, ma non dall'inizio.



Ma anche no riguardo Honda e Poli....


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Ottobre 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> A sto giro Lapadula si sblocca.



Anche io sento lo stesso profumo..


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Ottobre 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma anche no riguardo Honda e Poli....



vi piacciano o no, sono quelli che abbiamo.... togli kucka e in questo momento non puoi prescindere da uno dei due.


----------



## peppe75 (14 Ottobre 2016)

Vinciamooooooooo Lapadula 2 e a casa!!&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2016)

*---)* http://www.milanworld.net/locatelli...ari-contro-il-chievo-vt41022.html#post1076652


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2016)

Ecco le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (15 Ottobre 2016)

Come mai non gioca Bacca?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2016)

Visto che la prossima la perdiamo sicuramente con la giuve questa va almeno pareggiata .


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2016)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Come mai non gioca Bacca?



Perché arriva da un viaggio intercontinentale


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché arriva da un viaggio intercontinentale



Secondo io meglio cosi, avere un Bacca pronto e completo per gli ultimi 30 minuti, una gestione simile a quella fatta con la Samp


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2016)

*I convocati di Montella per Chievo-Milan

PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (1), Plizzari (35)

DIFENSORI: Abate (20), De Sciglio (2), Ely (4), Gomez (15), Paletta (29), Romagnoli (13), Vangioni (21)

CENTROCAMPISTI: Bonaventura (5), Kucka (33), Locatelli (73), Pasalic (80), Poli (16), Sosa (23)

ATTACCANTI: Bacca (70), Lapadula (9), Luiz Adriano (7), Niang (11), Suso (8).*


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2016)

*I convocati di Montella 

PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (1), Plizzari (35)
DIFENSORI: Abate (20), De Sciglio (2), Ely (4), Gomez (15), Paletta (29), Romagnoli (13), Vangioni (21)
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bonaventura (5), Kucka (33), Locatelli (73), Pasalic (80), Poli (16), Sosa (23)
ATTACCANTI: Bacca (70), Lapadula (9), Luiz Adriano (7), Niang (11), Suso (8).*


----------



## Jino (15 Ottobre 2016)

Il Chievo è tostissimo. Non sarà una gara nella quale possiamo giocare di ripartenza come piace a noi, servirà grande attenzione, pazienza ed intelligenza.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2016)

*Sky: tutto confermato. A centrocampo giocherà Locatelli mentre in attacco Lapadula.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Montella
> 
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (1), Plizzari (35)
> DIFENSORI: Abate (20), De Sciglio (2), Ely (4), Gomez (15), Paletta (29), Romagnoli (13), Vangioni (21)
> ...



Se esce uno degli esterni d'attacco entra Adriano largo....


Poteva portare veramente La Ferrara a sto punto


Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto confermato. A centrocampo giocherà Locatelli mentre in attacco Lapadula.*



molto bene, dai!!


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Chievo è tostissimo. Non sarà una gara nella quale possiamo giocare di ripartenza come piace a noi, servirà grande attenzione, pazienza ed intelligenza.



Noi soffriamo tanto le squadre che pressano alte, il Chievo si difende sempre basso. Per me possiamo vincere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto confermato. A centrocampo giocherà Locatelli mentre in attacco Lapadula.*


Yes!


----------



## kolao95 (16 Ottobre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Noi soffriamo tanto le squadre che pressano alte, il Chievo si difende sempre basso. Per me possiamo vincere.



?
Il Chievo, veramente, è una squadra che cerca molto spesso di pressare alto, ed è una pressione molto organizzata. Domani sarà una partitaccia..


----------



## 666psycho (16 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto confermato. A centrocampo giocherà Locatelli mentre in attacco Lapadula.*



bene, speriamo che Locatelli possa fare bene.... Sono fiducioso anche su Lapadula, che oggi segna!


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Ottobre 2016)

Lapagol...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ottima mossa del mister.... Io avrei fatto lo stesso.
Dentro locatelli e lapadula. 
Sono proprio curioso di vedere lapadula giocare una partita intera.


Speriamo di averla azzeccata


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Ottobre 2016)

La partita della verità.


----------



## mistergao (16 Ottobre 2016)

Con l'infortuni di Milik vedo male il Napoli, che penso proprio non ripeterà la stagione dell'anno scorso e non si qualificherà per la Champions, motivo per cui abbiamo un'ottima chance..però dobbiamo vincere partite come questa. Forza ragazzi e forza Lapadula: è la tua occasione.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

In bocca al lupo a Lapadula e speriamo di vincere.


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Ottobre 2016)

Il Chievo è una squadra davvero ostica da affrontare in questo momento, visto che storicamente dopo le pause nazionali non riusciamo MAI a vincere. Loro sono esperti, speriamo non reggano fisicamente la velocità dei nostri centravanti fino alla fine, e soprattutto che i nostri siano in giornata buona. Forza Milan!


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto confermato. A centrocampo giocherà Locatelli mentre in attacco Lapadula.*



Bene,sono contenta dia una possibilità dall'inizio ad entrambi,speriamo la sfruttino al meglio.Sono preoccupata per il nostro trend negativo dopo le pause e perché il Chievo non è mai un avversario facile,però queste sarebbero partite da vincere,specie perché dopo ci sarà la Juve.La registrerò per vederla dopo,quindi non leggerò nulla.
Speriamo bene!


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>




.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ragazzi oggi dobbiamo vincere.. FORZA MILAN


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Ottobre 2016)

Questa sarebbe una grandissima occasione visti i risultati ma ovviamente non la sfrutteremo mai ne sono certa.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

risultati decisamente troppo favorevoli per noi, speriamo di entrare in campo con la mentalità giusta


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Ottobre 2016)

occasionissima di arrivare al top a Milan Juve...vedete di non fare boiate...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Da quand'è che non vinciamo una partita approfittando dei passi falsi delle squadre avversarie?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Ottobre 2016)

Partita che ha assunto un significato ancora più importante dopo i risultati di oggi. Penso si tratti di una prova quasi decisiva per il proseguo della stagione.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Vi prego, ragazzi, non falliamo questa chance. Oggi è troppo importante vincere.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Ottobre 2016)

Io ve lo dico raga. Abate farà delle boiate assurde che conpronetteranno la partita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2016)

Peccato che io campo sia difficilissimo oggi sarebbe stato bello vincere


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Pregherei in una vittoria perché oggi è troppo fondamentale.. anche perché dopo ci aspettano i gobbi...


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

*Le formazioni ufficiali:
**
CHIEVO: Sorrentino, Cacciatore, Gamberini, Dainelli, Gobbi, Izco, Radovanovic, Castro, Birsa, Inglese, Floro Flores. All.: Maran.*
*
MILAN: Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura, Suso, Lapadula, Niang. All.: Montella.*


----------



## 666psycho (16 Ottobre 2016)

3 punti importantissimi quanto difficili da ottenere. Chievo squadra tosta. Speriamo di riuscire a vincere, sarebbe un bel segnale. Dai! Forza Milan!


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Ottobre 2016)

Dai ragazzi!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Ottobre 2016)

Speriamo in Niang.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

Questa è una di quelle partite che il Milan non vince mai


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Dobbiamo vincere senza se e senza ma!


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Questi sono invasati


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Partiti benissimo proprio


----------



## prebozzio (16 Ottobre 2016)

Vedo benissimo Niang stasera


----------



## kolao95 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Stiamo giocando a 3 dietro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Primi 5' bene il Chievo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sono partiti a razzo.... I chievesi


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sto Birsa pare Maradona...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Ottobre 2016)

La vedo grigia


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Ottobre 2016)

Mamma che palle con sti passaggi alla orizzontale


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Siamo mosci


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ragazzi, pensare che una dimqueste due squadre stasera potrebbe essere seconda in classifica mette i brividi.

Livello serie A mai cosí scarso


----------



## Igniorante (16 Ottobre 2016)

boh, per ora il Chievo attacca ma è fumoso, Niang marcatissimo ma da la sensazione di essere fisicamente straripante se gli lasciano spazio


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Già 5-6 tocchi all'indietro di Locatelli. Ma scommetto che oggi non vale contarli


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Che culo!


----------



## Igniorante (16 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Già 5-6 tocchi all'indietro di Locatelli. Ma scommetto che oggi non vale contarli



se Abate e De Sciglio che giocano in prima squadra da anni hanno fatto del passaggio al portiere il loro credo calcistico, può farlo anche Locatelli


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> se Abate e De Sciglio che giocano in prima squadra da anni hanno fatto del passaggio al portiere il loro credo calcistico, può farlo anche Locatelli



Sono d'accordo con con te ma se lo fa il regista si dice che sia un disonore imperdonabile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma Dainelli ha 180/185 anni?


----------



## ignaxio (16 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Già 5-6 tocchi all'indietro di Locatelli. Ma scommetto che oggi non vale contarli



dipende anche da quanti milioni all'anno ti danno per sapere quanti passaggi comodi sono accettati


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma Dainelli ha 180/185 anni?



Ahahahha mi hai letto nel pensiero!

Madò, ancora va giro...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Già 5-6 tocchi all'indietro di Locatelli. Ma scommetto che oggi non vale contarli



Quando leggo queste cose penso che ci meritiamo 11 Mosciolivo


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> dipende anche da quanti milioni all'anno ti danno per sapere quanti passaggi comodi sono accettati



Giusto tiriamo giù una formula matematica dai ; P


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sovrastati dal Chievo Verona


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quando leggo queste cose penso che ci meritiamo 11 Mosciolivo



In realtà scherzavo ma ci cascate sempre haha


----------



## kolao95 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Centralmente ci imbucano spesso. Locatelli non ha senso della posizione come temevo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Già 5-6 tocchi all'indietro di Locatelli. Ma scommetto che oggi non vale contarli



Ha diciotto anni!! Per me anvhe tirasse una mina nell'incrocio dei pali di Donnarumma sarebbe accettabile, figuratevi qualche retropassaggio.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con con te ma se lo fa il regista si dice che sia un disonore imperdonabile



touchè, ma è un ragazzino dai, mica tutti sono Donnarumma.

comunque, per adesso pensavo avremmo fatto meglio.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Ottobre 2016)

Vedo Locatelli un po timido, non si fa vedere... deve prendere coraggio!


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Praticamente stiamo solo difendendo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Secondo me nel secondo tempo loro caleranno un pó, noi metteremo Bacca fresco e ce la giochiamo.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> touchè, ma è un ragazzino dai, mica tutti sono Donnarumma.
> 
> comunque, per adesso pensavo avremmo fatto meglio.



Dai scherzavo non giudico certo un giocatore per queste cose per me Locatelli ha credito infinito per l'intera stagione dopo quel goal


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ahahahhaha ma che razza di piedi ha Ebete?


----------



## kolao95 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Madonna santissima Suso..


----------



## arcanum (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma perchè Niang non sa controllare il pallone quando glielo passano? E' così difficile tenere la palla bassa?!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

Lampadula non ne riesce a tenere una, non può fare reparto da solo come Bacca


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2016)

Jack fa schifo a centrocampo


----------



## Konrad (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma non era Bacca che non sapeva stoppare?


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Ottobre 2016)

Loro stanno spendendo molto, mi aspetto un calo a lungo andare. Teniamo duro adesso, le partite durano 90 minuti.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Ottobre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Lampadula non ne riesce a tenere una, non può fare reparto da solo come Bacca



Ma se stanno giocando solo i difensori!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Si ma non ci siamo per niente in campo...


----------



## BraveHeart (16 Ottobre 2016)

Lapadula un metro palla al piede non l'ha ancora fatto...


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Peccato!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Lapadula corpo completamente estraneo fino ad ora... 0 anche Bonaventura.. poca roba Suso e niang.. boh..


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ammonito Locatelli


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Esagerato il giallo. Rocchi.


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma sto Izco è quello del Real Madrid?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

Pensavo l'avesse accoltellato


----------



## Aron (16 Ottobre 2016)

Abate inutile, Suso inconsistente e Bonaventura non pervenuto.


----------



## Konrad (16 Ottobre 2016)

Decisamente non la ns migliore gara. Prima cosa non prenderle per ora...poi vediamo nel secondo tempo.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Ottobre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Lapadula corpo completamente estraneo fino ad ora... 0 anche Bonaventura.. poca roba Suso e niang.. boh..



Raga' che pretendete? La palla davanti non arriva..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Mitico Ambrosini e la teoria delel scuse.
Locatelli allunga il braccio e sul fischio va via e ammonito.
Ambrosini dice che se chiedi subito scusa non ti ammoniscono..

30" dopo gomitata assassina di Lapadula a Dainelli, ma chiede subito scusa....non ammonito!
Mitico Ambro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

E vedi se la da di prima quell'Ebete


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma un tiro in porta??


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Fino ad ora una roba terrificante


----------



## BraveHeart (16 Ottobre 2016)

Suso oggi veramente troppi errori!


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Ottobre 2016)

sarà meglio iniziare a far scaldare bacca, va....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma che punizione è? Sorrentino travolge gobbi e chiama fallo? Ma sto rocchi non capisce niente..


----------



## Konrad (16 Ottobre 2016)

Kukoooooooooooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Kucoooooooooo


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Gooooooool!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Kuckaaaaaaa che missileeeee


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma che missile


----------



## kolao95 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Juraaaaaaaaajjj


----------



## ignaxio (16 Ottobre 2016)

Voglio vincere così!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Grande kucka , grande recupero di palla di Lapadula


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Minchia che gol!


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Ottobre 2016)

Kuckaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## medjai (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma che ha fatto Kucka??


----------



## 666psycho (16 Ottobre 2016)

Gol! che botta!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

Oh mio dioooooooooooo KUKOOO


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Ottobre 2016)

Che gol di Kuco


----------



## folletto (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma che mina ha tirato?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Spacca sta porta kucooooooo.. E andiamoooo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ragazzi, facessimo 6 tiri a partita vinceremmo 5-0 tutte le partite.
Quest anno piú culo che anima.

Dai ragazzi!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Ottobre 2016)

Terra aria telecomandato.
Goooooollllll

Che missile


----------



## Konrad (16 Ottobre 2016)

Mamma mia...stava per mettere il secondo!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

E chi ce l'ha portato Kucone? (Cit. Hahaha)


----------



## 666psycho (16 Ottobre 2016)

per poco non fa la doppietta..


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

*Chievo - Milan 0-1 fine PT*


----------



## ignaxio (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ho sentito "3 anni e mezzo che il Milan non segna al Bentegodi"


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Ottobre 2016)

mamma che botta di juraj


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Schifo colossale sto primo tempo...ma mi ha fatto balzare dal letto sto terra aria allucinante!!! Portiamola a casa ragazzi!


----------



## Kaw (16 Ottobre 2016)

Primo tempo di una bruttezza rara, eppure siamo in vantaggio...


----------



## Konrad (16 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque che l'annata sia diversa dalle altre lo si vede anche da questi piccoli particolari...44' minuti di assoluta sofferenza e idee al lumicino...poi arriva il MISSILE TERRA ARIA di Kucka e vediamo la luce.

Liberazione a Novembre...episodi a volte favorevoli...non dico altro...

INTANTO PORTIAMOLA A CASA!


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2016)

Lapa ha una grinta ...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Da sottolineare la palla recuperata da Lapadula in pressing sul bol di Kuco, anvhe 1' prima altra azione su revuper palla del Lapa.


----------



## Alex (16 Ottobre 2016)

madò che missile kucka


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Ottobre 2016)

ancora a lamentarsi del gioco  ...ma lo volete capire che sarebbe un MIRACOLO avere 16 punti dopo 8 giornate con questo calendario???...fino a Gennaio la squadra è questa...il gioco non ci sarà mai xkè siamo scarsi...dobbiamo portare a casa più punti possibili...il resto non ci deve importare nulla di nulla....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma poi sembra solo a me o sto campo è veramente osceno? Ogni lancio la palla schizza troppo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Ottobre 2016)

In fase di costruzione abbiamo sbagliato di tutto, ma tiro alla membro di Kucka, 1-0 e secondo posto. Vai così


----------



## koti (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ho paura di Locatelli che è già stato ammonito... non deve farsi espellere


----------



## ignaxio (16 Ottobre 2016)

Per tre anni questi gol da queste partite eravamo sempre noi a prenderli


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma Locatelli? Boh. Diamogli tempo


----------



## koti (16 Ottobre 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Ma Locatelli? Boh. Diamogli tempo


Non ancora pronto, e c'era più di mezzo forum che esultava per l'infortunio di Montolivo


----------



## Dany20 (16 Ottobre 2016)

A parte il gran gol di Kuco brutto Milan. Abbiamo creato poco. Il Chievo per quel che ha fatto vedere meriterebbe il vantaggio. Comunque sapevamo di avere contro una squadra scomodissima. Giocano molto bene.


----------



## ignaxio (16 Ottobre 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Ma Locatelli? Boh. Diamogli tempo



Ma dai ragazzi! Ma cosa pensate che prende e trascina la squadra allo scudetto?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Ottobre 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Ma Locatelli? Boh. Diamogli tempo



Locatelli...
E gli altri dieci???????


----------



## Doctore (16 Ottobre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Non ancora pronto, e c'era più di mezzo forum che esultava per l'infortunio di Montolivo



sto continuando ad eiaculare


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ad avere un attaccante simile (anche troppo falloso) si fanno sti gol


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

*Il gran gol di Kucka. VIDEO* -) http://www.milanworld.net/gol-di-kucka-chievo-milan-video-16-ottobre-2016-a-vt41073.html#post1077493


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Non ancora pronto, e c'era più di mezzo forum che esultava per l'infortunio di Montolivo


Non mi sembra aver fatto così male rispetto a tutti gli altri...


----------



## malos (16 Ottobre 2016)

Brutta prestazione ma chissenefrega. Teniamo botta fino a gennaio di più ora con questi è impossibile.


----------



## Konrad (16 Ottobre 2016)

Prima ci mettiamo in testa che Locatelli oggi non è Rijkaard e prima lasciamo stare il ragazzo...che sta facendo il massimo in una squadra che non è proprio una macchina da guerra.

Non ci sono vie di mezzo eh...o lo si aspetta o lo si panchina...senza rompere troppo i maroni.
Perchè altrimenti (giusto per fare un esempio) usando lo stesso metro di giudizio Abate dovrebbe essere crocifisso negli spogliatoi.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Ottobre 2016)

Brutto primo tempo, dove il chievo ha dominato e meritava qualcosa in piu. In difesa stiamo facendo bene, a centrocampo un po meno. In attacco poco o niente.. Su locatelli bisogna aver pazienza. Non sta giocando malissimo, ma forse si nasconde un po troppo e non rischia il passaggio. Lapadula lotta.


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Ottobre 2016)

Non è una gara facile per Locatelli, è pur sempre l'esordio da titolare, il chievo sta andando a 100 all'ora e il suo diretto avversario è birsa cioè il miglior giocatore del chievo. non ha commesso errori gravi, l'ammonizione però peserà nel secondo tempo, mi aspetto la sostituzione di qui a poco.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Ottobre 2016)

Locatelli ha solo bisogno di giocare.


----------



## koti (16 Ottobre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra aver fatto così male rispetto a tutti gli altri...


Vero, anche Bonaventura molto male


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Ottobre 2016)

Vi leggo scontenti, vi ricordo che noi 1 occasionissima e 1 gol, loro niente


----------



## mistergao (16 Ottobre 2016)

Che golasso! Davvero fantastico, quasi quasi vorrei ritirare fuori quanto tanti avevano scritto quando era arrivato Kucka, per trovare i soliti insulti al Gallo, non capendo che era arrivato uno dei giocatori più utili e duttili di questa squadra.


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Malissimo tutto e tutti ma è sempre una goduria essere in vantaggio quando si sta giocando così di melma.

Speriamo di portarla a casa.

In ogni caso, questo approccio non mi dispiace. Preferisco una squadra che crea poco, ma che è cinica, ad una squadra iper offensiva ma che concede 10 palle gol a partita agli avversari


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Nianggggg


----------



## Konrad (16 Ottobre 2016)

Niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Goooollll!


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2016)

Goooooooooooooool Niang


----------



## folletto (16 Ottobre 2016)

Niaaaaaang


----------



## Kaw (16 Ottobre 2016)

Vai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ignaxio (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ragazzi, io son gasatissimo!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma solo gol meravigliosi facciamo?


----------



## Miracle1980 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Gooool grande Niang! E adesso andiamo a prenderci sti tre punti!


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ehhhhh grandissimo M'baye!!!!!


----------



## 666psycho (16 Ottobre 2016)

Gooool!! Grande Niang!! Bellissimo gol!


----------



## de sica (16 Ottobre 2016)

Goooooooooll


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Le partite si vincono pur giocando male!! Dai ragazzi!!!


----------



## koti (16 Ottobre 2016)

Non facciamo sciocchezze in difesa ora


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Ottobre 2016)

siiiiiiiiii nianggggggg


----------



## Kaw (16 Ottobre 2016)

Locatelli deve svegliarsi!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Serginho (16 Ottobre 2016)

Chissà se pure i più ostinati hanno capito che Niang in serie A è ormai una sentenza


----------



## ignaxio (16 Ottobre 2016)

Seriamente, io non mi stupisco che Montella abbia lavorato molto su questo aspetto:
"Ragazzi, noi facciamo schifo, lavoriamo per metterla dentro quelle 2-3 azioni che abbiamo a partita"


----------



## Konrad (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sul 2-0 fuori casa rischiamo di prendere un gol di contropiede...ussignur...facciamo in fretta a mettere il terzo va


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

Locatelli


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Grande jack, chirurgico niangone.
Bellissimo gesto per il capitano alla faccia dello spogliatoio spaccato


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Perché regaliamo angoli così..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma che s'è mangiato...


----------



## Konrad (16 Ottobre 2016)

E stava anche arrivando il 3-0...peccato per Lapadula...


----------



## folletto (16 Ottobre 2016)

Si poteva chiudere qua, peccato


----------



## Kaw (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma noooooooooooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Quasi 3 Niang sfiora il terzo


----------



## 666psycho (16 Ottobre 2016)

peccato!!


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Lì Lapadula doveva segnare però


----------



## Igniorante (16 Ottobre 2016)

Niang indiavolato, stasera


----------



## arcanum (16 Ottobre 2016)

Lapadula lo vedo carico però


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Benissimo Niang nel secondo tempo


----------



## Konrad (16 Ottobre 2016)

Dai che la mette Jack


----------



## prebozzio (16 Ottobre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Vedo benissimo Niang stasera


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

Niang è fondamentale


----------



## 666psycho (16 Ottobre 2016)

carro armato niang


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Niang è fondamentale


Decisamente.. dá sempre la marcia in più


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

Suso però la passasse di più...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Altra grande occasione per Suso, il Milan sta legittimando il vantaggio.


----------



## Kaw (16 Ottobre 2016)

Non mi fido, dobbiamo fare il terzo....


----------



## Reblanck (16 Ottobre 2016)

Si sono dopati stasera.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Ottobre 2016)

buon secondo tempo, eh..è troppo importante portare a casa i 3 punti, ma vedere anche un pò di gioco non fa mai male..


----------



## kolao95 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Peccato Lapa..


----------



## Miracle1980 (16 Ottobre 2016)

A me Locatelli è piaciuto stasera. Anche Lapadula.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sorrentino sta tenendo in piedi il Chievo, stiamo dominando.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma sbagliare da li...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Ottobre 2016)

Lapadula ci sta mettendo l'anima


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sto Sorrentino è uno sculato


----------



## prebozzio (16 Ottobre 2016)

Che bestia Lapadula


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Lapadula non può sbagliare però da lì


----------



## 666psycho (16 Ottobre 2016)

peccato!


----------



## Kaw (16 Ottobre 2016)

Caparbio lapadula, peccato


----------



## unbreakable (16 Ottobre 2016)

Paletta vuole il terzo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Ottobre 2016)

Lapadula è l unico che in attacco prova a fare l uno due col compagno


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sto Sorrentino si sta esaltando


----------



## koti (16 Ottobre 2016)

Bravo Lapa, mi sta piacendo


----------



## arcanum (16 Ottobre 2016)

grande kucka, tanta quantità a centrocampo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Ottobre 2016)

Bella punizione di Niang


----------



## 666psycho (16 Ottobre 2016)

dobbiamo chiuderla


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

7 occasioni a zero, 
Chievo buon inizio, poi solo Milan.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> dobbiamo chiuderla



È chiusa da tempo. Dobbiamo solo continuare con questa intensità e spirito in mezzo al campo


----------



## Konrad (16 Ottobre 2016)

Lapadula ora stanco...dai dentro Bacca che mettiamo il terzo


----------



## VonVittel (16 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> È chiusa da tempo. Dobbiamo solo continuare con questa intensità e spirito in mezzo al campo



Basta un golletto a caso per riaprirla. Un minimo calo di concentrazione e si ribalta il match.

Basta pensare al Sassuolo che dominava 3-1, aveva vinto. Poi ha perso 4-3.
Bisogna chiuderla


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Ottobre 2016)

Vediamo ora come va Niang come punta


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Lapadula tanta determinazione, tanta voglia, tanto impegno.. un po' impacciato e poteva trovare il goal.. in complesso secondo me comunque positivo..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma perché Zoza? Metti Bacca e 3-0


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sosa per Lapadula, Niang punta centrale von Suso e Bonaventura ai lati. Si vuole tenere palla.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Ottobre 2016)

Qualcuno mi sa spiegare questo cambio?????


----------



## Konrad (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ahia....punizione dal limite pericolosissima


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Se vabbé visto che non riescono a fare un tiro in porta ci prova Brocchi a fargielo fare.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Eccolo...


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sto maledetto di Birsa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Gol di brocchi


----------



## VonVittel (16 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> È chiusa da tempo. Dobbiamo solo continuare con questa intensità e spirito in mezzo al campo



Appunto...


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Ottobre 2016)

A tratti il Milan mi sta esaltando. Non va bene però che non riescano a "raffreddare" la partita, secondo me sono troppo su di giri.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2016)

E te pareva


----------



## Konrad (16 Ottobre 2016)

Appunto....eccolo lì ...porcaccia la miseria...ora vediamo...


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Contro chi poteva segnare questo qui?


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Ottobre 2016)

gol preso su punizione inesistente.


----------



## Kaw (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ovvio


----------



## de sica (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ecco qua


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Ottobre 2016)

E' inutile dire che non vincere la partita sarebbe tragico. Ma stiamo ancora vincendo!


----------



## Black (16 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> È chiusa da tempo. Dobbiamo solo continuare con questa intensità e spirito in mezzo al campo



non è che portano molta fortuna questi commenti..... infatti.... ora da "chiusa da tempo" vediamo come diventa


----------



## folletto (16 Ottobre 2016)

Te pareva.....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

Il gol di Birsa inevitabile


----------



## 666psycho (16 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> È chiusa da tempo. Dobbiamo solo continuare con questa intensità e spirito in mezzo al campo



dicevi?


----------



## Igniorante (16 Ottobre 2016)

Birsa in versione Juninho Pernambucano, mavaff...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Troppo goal divorati... mannaggia...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Ottobre 2016)

Quarto d ora di sofferenza


----------



## alcyppa (16 Ottobre 2016)

Da qui fino alla fine sarà una sofferenza


----------



## Konrad (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ecco che tornano i fantasmi...adesso va inserito Bacca...come messaggio per noi e per loro


----------



## VonVittel (16 Ottobre 2016)

Diecimila occasioni per chiuderla, e ora dobviamo soffrire


----------



## folletto (16 Ottobre 2016)

Dovevamo chiuderla prima, ora è apertissima


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> non è che portano molta fortuna questi commenti..... infatti.... ora da "chiusa da tempo" vediamo come diventa



La partita si è riaperta. Vuol dire che prima non era aperta.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma che numero ha sto de Guzman? 1? Ma si può andare in giro cosi?


----------



## folletto (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sti cambi......mah


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Cambio logico con quello vhe ha fatto Montella nelle ultime partite, Poli a far legna


----------



## Igniorante (16 Ottobre 2016)

Poli, Madonna santa, Poli...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Comunquequesti cambi so no un invito alla sofferenza


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Madonna come menano questi oh..


----------



## Reblanck (16 Ottobre 2016)

Mi sta deludendo Vincenzo con questi cambi.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Niente vogliamo davvero suicidarci


----------



## VonVittel (16 Ottobre 2016)

Un disastro sto Uallarito


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sosa è entrato male male male


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sosa 10 milioni


----------



## ignaxio (16 Ottobre 2016)

Kaiser Sosa


----------



## Reblanck (16 Ottobre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sosa 10 milioni



5 se li è presi frittura mista.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Ottobre 2016)

troppo tardi Bacca


----------



## VonVittel (16 Ottobre 2016)

Bonaventura monumentale nel secondo tempo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Bonaventura con la palla nei piedi è una bellezza per gli occhi


----------



## kolao95 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Partita strepitosa di Jack, il migliore.


----------



## Reblanck (16 Ottobre 2016)

Grande Jack


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

4 minuti.. 
questo era da rosso


----------



## koti (16 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Partita strepitosa di Jack, il migliore.


Nel primo tempo non mi era piaciuto, nel secondo molto bene


----------



## prebozzio (16 Ottobre 2016)

Non era da espulsione questo?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Era rosso


----------



## arcanum (16 Ottobre 2016)

Cacciatore da quanto doveva essere espulso?


----------



## The Ripper (16 Ottobre 2016)

Bonaventura eroe


----------



## Igniorante (16 Ottobre 2016)

scenate trash con protagonista nonno Sorrentino ahahah


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

*Chievo - Milan 1-3 FINALE*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Che goal ahahahah


----------



## folletto (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ahahahahhahaha


----------



## Konrad (16 Ottobre 2016)

ahahahahhahah...BACCAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## koti (16 Ottobre 2016)

Che culo hahaha


----------



## 666psycho (16 Ottobre 2016)

adesso è finita! Gol!


----------



## VonVittel (16 Ottobre 2016)

Voluto. Lo ha cercato


----------



## kolao95 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Carloooooss ahahahah


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Ottobre 2016)

rotfl, che gol


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

Che ridere De Sciglio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Ottobre 2016)

Oleeeeeeeee


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma come ha fatto gol???ahhahaha


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Era chiusa da tempo. Basta tenere una punta in campo


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Ottobre 2016)

ahahahahahahahahah sto morendo dalle risate che roba è???


----------



## Kaw (16 Ottobre 2016)

Andata!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reblanck (16 Ottobre 2016)

hahahahaha


----------



## The Ripper (16 Ottobre 2016)

Gol ma Bacca imbarazzante


----------



## VonVittel (16 Ottobre 2016)

Dopo 3 gol bellissimi bisognava regolarsi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

Mammamia abbiamo più culo che anima


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Secondo me bacca ci aveva già parlato ahahah "io crosso tu colpisci di testa" ahah


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Un solo commento.... Ah ah ah ah ah !
Poi arriveranno quelli con le statistice di Carlos.... 

Annata strana ragazzi.

Comunque gestito benissimo il finale abbiamo avuto sempre palla noi dal gol di Birsa


----------



## Igniorante (16 Ottobre 2016)

questo per chi dice che Bacca non è un cecchino...

colpo da biliardo pazzesco


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Ottobre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bonaventura eroe


Quoto!



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che ridere De Sciglio


Follia pura. Scelta imbarazzante, personalità SOTTO LE SCARPE


----------



## folletto (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma che roba aveva combinato DE Sciglio poco fa? Allucinante


----------



## ignaxio (16 Ottobre 2016)

Nemmeno il buon Inzaghi


----------



## prebozzio (16 Ottobre 2016)

Il tiro di Bacca andava in fallo laterale.


----------



## arcanum (16 Ottobre 2016)

De Sciglio stava per farci prendere gol...errore tremendo!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Ottobre 2016)

Finita! 3 punti importantissimi


----------



## Kaw (16 Ottobre 2016)

Vittoria importantissima!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milo (16 Ottobre 2016)

Gioiamo tutti insieme questo secondo posto, continuiamo così ragazzi. FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## BraveHeart (16 Ottobre 2016)

Secondo tempo da 7,5 di Jack


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Ottobre 2016)

e zitti zitti si sbanca pure Verona....


----------



## Konrad (16 Ottobre 2016)

Non capite nulla...Bacca ha capito che l'unico modo per segnare era di...*GARUFFA*

Ha dato effetto e ha colpito sponda....ahahhaha

VA BENE COSI' DAI...IL SECONDO POSTO NON LO VEDEVAMO DA ANNI


----------



## Alex (16 Ottobre 2016)

incredibile, non vedevo il secondo posto da secoli, peccato durerà poco


----------



## de sica (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ottimo, 3 punti e avanti. Però i cambi di Montella non mi sono piaciuti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma 6
Abate 6
Paletta 6,5
Romagnoli 7
De Sciglio 7
Locatelli 6
Kucka 7
Bonaventura 7,5
Suso 6,5
Lapadula 6,5
Niang 7,5

Sosa 6
Poli 6
Bacca 6


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Ottobre 2016)

Incredibile abbiamo vinto dopo 4 anni , quasi non ci credo, di solito quando le dirette concorrenti perdono noi facciamo lo stesso ottima giornata bene cosi.


----------



## CIppO (16 Ottobre 2016)

Tutto sembra procedere per il meglio. Finalmente una piccola gioia, suvvia


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ragazzi 16 punti a questo punto, con questo calendario.... Fantascienza


----------



## Dany20 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Vittoria importantissima! Zitti zitti siamo secondi a pari punti con la Roma. Restiamo comunque umili. Continuiamo così.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma 6 
Abate 6 
Romagnoli 6,5 
Paletta 6,5 
De sciglio 6 
Locatelli 6 
Bonaventura 7,5
Kucka 7,5
Suso 6 
Niang 7,5
Lapadula 6,5 

Sosa 5,5 
Poli 6 
Bacca 6


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Ottobre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il tiro di Bacca andava in fallo laterale.


Ah era un tiro? per me non sapeva che fare e gli è uscito un calcio baggato



Konrad ha scritto:


> Non capite nulla...Bacca ha capito che l'unico modo per segnare era di...*GARUFFA*
> 
> Ha dato effetto e ha colpito sponda....ahahhaha
> 
> VA BENE COSI' DAI...IL SECONDO POSTO NON LO VEDEVAMO DA ANNI


ahahahahahahah 
gli basterebbe dichiarare SFACCIATAMENTE : "il gol era voluto" per diventare il mio eroe


----------



## BraveHeart (16 Ottobre 2016)

Rido poco! &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Marilson (16 Ottobre 2016)

domenica clamorosa, il casino in casa inter e noi secondi... meraviglioso!


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Vittoria straordinaria!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sabato ne diamo due ai gobbi e saliamo a meno due dalla vetta...... 

Io voglio lo scudetto


----------



## BraveHeart (16 Ottobre 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma che roba aveva combinato DE Sciglio poco fa? Allucinante



Errore di una gravità allucinante! Ma oggi guardando la classifica possiamo godere!


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (16 Ottobre 2016)

E vai. Dai che gennaio si avvicina


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Ottobre 2016)

Male nel primo tempo, bene ma non benissimo nel secondo. Detto questo, mi tengo strettissimi questi tre punti di platino. Bene la difesa, se non fosse stato per quel falletto sciocco di Paletta sul gol. Segnalo la min***ata di De Sciglio a fine partita sulla linea laterale che ci stava facendo rischiare il contropiede: un vero morto di sonno, per me dovrebbe stare in tribuna. Anche lui ringraziasse il Geom. per Vangioni e gli infortuni di Antonelli. Molto bene Bonaventura nel secondo tempo quando i clivensi sono crollati fisicamente. Locatelli così così ma va bene. Lapadula s'è impegnato e mi va bene. Niang molto bene nel secondo tempo e gran bel gol. Uallarito bravo nel fraseggio stretto ma niente di più. Poli, usato così, ha un suo senso. Bacca è la prova che quest'anno, finora, la fortuna è dalla nostra. Un'ultima cosa: visto cosa vuol dire avere un allenatore in panca?


----------



## VonVittel (16 Ottobre 2016)

Vittoria pesantissima. Cerchiamo di rimanere a contatto con le zone alte fino a Gennaio. Poi possiamo sognare


----------



## Igniorante (16 Ottobre 2016)

Migliori in campo Niang (accelerazioni e straripanza fisica che fanno la differenza, quando è in giornata è un razzo che da sempre l'impressione di metterla dentro) e Bonaventura (ottimo secondo tempo, sia a livello tecnico che di generosità in campo).
Anche Suso non male, però è il più fumoso tra quelli più tecnici..Romagnoli ancora una volta molto bene, sicuro e preciso negli interventi..malino Lapadula, corre e si sbatte ma davanti è poco incisivo, anzi non si vede proprio.

Montella bene (per la circolazione palla, che ci consente di gestire meglio i risultati rispetto al passato e di fare buone cose in fase di possesso) e male allo stesso tempo (i cambi e l'atteggiamento), però alla fine abbiamo vinto quindi chapeau..stagione strana, giochiamo in modo molto umile (termine gentile per dire che giochiamo da provinciali anche contro squadrette) poi però quando ci buttiamo in avanti si vedono lampi di classe e bel gioco..


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Dai ragazzi vittoria importantissima su un campo difficile


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sono contento per la vittoria. Certo non è un Milan da sogno, ma va bene così.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Due cose.......1) se Rocchi non avesse regalato la punizione il Chievo non segnava mai.... 2) Lapadula bravo davvero..non gli è arrivata una palla una nel primo tempo..ma si è sbattuto come un animale e tra l'altro ha causato il recupero sul gol di Kucka.. meritava il gol..


----------



## Konrad (16 Ottobre 2016)

Vado controcorrente e dico:

Montella 10: azzecca formazione e cambi. Si anche i cambi perché è l'unico che si è reso conto che con questo Milan operaio ogni tanto bisogna tirare su la diga e mantenere i punti invece di prenderli. Paradossalmente i rossoneri con i Uellarito e i Pomi ha coperto meglio il campo e, scempiaggine di De Sciglio a parte, non ha concesso nulla.

Bacca 9: entra, cerca il gol e lo trova di astuzia. Un cecchino anche quando mira la bandierina


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Ottobre 2016)

Oggi si è meritato di vincere e anche Locatelli non ha fa fatto male, considerando tutte le attenuanti del caso.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (16 Ottobre 2016)

Gente, va bene così...
Un po' rubacchiando e un po' sculando siamo secondi in classifica: cosa vogliamo di più?
Abbiamo messo fieno in cascina.
Verranno anche tempi bui, ma per ora godiamocela in attesa che arrivino i cinesi.
Chissà che vedendoci in alto in classifica non ci prendano gusto...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

*Pagelle

*DONNARUMMA 6
ABATE 6
PALETTA 5.5
ROMAGNOLI 6.5
DE SCIGLIO 6
KUCKA 7
LOCATELLI 6
BONAVENTURA 7.5
SUSO 6.5
LAPADULA 6
NIANG 7

SOSA 6
POLI s.v.
BACCA 6.5 

MONTELLA 7

Commento solo il mister. Gli ho dato il voto che gli avrei dato al momento dello 0-2, quando la partita era in pugno. Io ho odiato la scelta di Montella per questa storia del bel gioco. Adesso mi sta piacendo perché l'ha fatta finita (speriamo) con la storia di "Conta la prestazione, non il risultato" e ha dato equilibrio tattico alla squadra in stile Allegri. E poi è un allenatore, al momento, fortunato. Male i primi due cambi, ma non tanto per le sostituzioni prese singolarmente. Il punto è che quando la partita è strafinita non ha senso togliere l'unica punta centrale di ruolo e ridare fiducia a un Chievo che era morto e sepolto. Idem poi quando ha levato Suso esagerando nella difensiva. Il terzo cambio è la dimostrazione che i primi due erano sbagliati. Comunque ancora una volta ha la fortuna di poter imparare dagli errori senza pagare in termini di punti in classifica. Continui così e prepari una partita intelligente contro la Juventus, perché si può fare bene preparando la partita con intelligenza, senza per forza giocare meglio.


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Ottobre 2016)

il primo tempo meritava assolutamente il vantaggio il Chievo , poi abbiamo preso in mano la partita alzando un po' di piu' la squadra.

giocare con un centravanti che si batte su ogni palla come lapadula e' piu' facile per una squadra come la nostra e quando riusciremo finalmente ad avere due terzini come dio comanda potremo cominciare a divertirci veramente.

teniamoci stretti questi 3 punti ed avanti il prossimo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Ottobre 2016)

Loro hanno fatto un tiro in porta.

Noi bene a sprazzi, benissimo così. Siamo già oltre le più rosee aspettative anche dei più ottimisti


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Ottobre 2016)

Primo tempo sottotono,soprattutto all'inizio,poi hanno preso in mano la partita e ho visto una buona squadra. Felicissima di essere stata smentita sulle cattive sensazioni,e anche di questa momentanea posizione di classifica insperata,godiamocela per quel che dura,perché con la Juve sarà dura.Però se la si prepara accuratamente ce la possiamo giocare.


----------



## peppe75 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Grandissima vittoria e sabato c'è la Rube....continuiamo così!!&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Tobi (17 Ottobre 2016)

La differenza tra il Milan degli ultimi anni e questo è che creiamo occasioni da gol nitide, oggi almeno 7. Il materiale a disposizione è di basso livello, ma si stanno impegnando tanto e i risultati ne sono la dimostazione.

Donnarumma 6: Punizione imparabile, oggi spettatore non pagante
Abate 5: Non regala gol, diciamo che difensivamente subisce pochissimo il chievo da quella parte, dal punto di vista offensivo si è visto poco, qualche palla in uscita buttata a cavolo.
Paletta 6.5 Altra partita di spessore, attento e concentrato.
Romagnoli 6.5 Grande prestazione anche la sua
De Sciglio 4.5 Non spinge mai, rischia di combinare la frittata che poteva costarci caro
Bonaventura 6.5 Inizia maluccio poi viene spostato nel suo ruolo e quelli del chievo non vedono palla
Kucka 7 Gol che spacca la partita, la qualità è precaria ma quanta quantità
Locatelli 6 Partita ordinata, si fa vedere poco e si gestisce bene dopo il giallo
Niang 7 Aiuta la squadra e segna un gol importante in apertura di secondo tempo che mette tranquillità al Milan
Lapadulla 6.5 Gli manca il gol, ma si è sbattuto come un carroarmato per tutto il match. Continua cosi arriveranno presto tante reti.
Suso 6 Compitino e qualche spunto interessante, non sposta gli equilibri ma da piu dinamismo di Honda
Bacca 6 Gol fortunato che chiude una partita delicata
Poli 6 Compitino


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Ottobre 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> il primo tempo meritava assolutamente il vantaggio il Chievo , poi abbiamo preso in mano la partita alzando un po' di piu' la squadra.
> 
> giocare con un centravanti che si batte su ogni palla come lapadula e' piu' facile per una squadra come la nostra e quando riusciremo finalmente ad avere due terzini come dio comanda potremo cominciare a divertirci veramente.
> 
> teniamoci stretti questi 3 punti ed avanti il prossimo.



leggo da diverse parti che il Chievo meritava il vantaggio. Ma mi spiegate cosa avrebbe fatto esattamente per meritarlo? No perchè che io ricordi il calcio si gioca facendo goal, e se una squadra merita perchè fanno i tocchetti, corrono ed escono bene palla al piede senza mai calciare allora ho capito male io le regole.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Grandissimi! Primo tempo non certo straordinario per noi, però la risalita (a livello mentale soprattutto) passa anche da questi momenti in cui si subisce l'iniziativa avversaria ma si riesce a difendere bene. Nel complesso vittoria meritata e momentaneo secondo posto. Benissimo!

Donnarumma 6
Abate 6
Paletta 6
Romagnoli 6,5
De Sciglio 6 
Kucka 7
Locatelli 5,5
Bonaventura 7
Suso 6
Lapadula 6,5
Niang 7
Sosa 5
Poli 6
Bacca 6,5


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Ottobre 2016)

Gigio 6
Abate 5
Paletta 6
Romagnoli 6
De sciglio 6
Kucka 7
Locatelli 6
Jack 7
Suso 6
Niang 8
Lapadula 6

Avanti cosi!


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Ottobre 2016)

Paletta e Romagnoli 7 fisso non hanno sbagliato niente,
il Chievo poteva segnare solo su punizione questa sera.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Ottobre 2016)

Vittoria importantissima e meritata. In difficoltà nel primo tempo, molto meglio nel secondo tempo. Niang devastante. Locatelli discreto, niente di eccezionale. Lapadula gli è mancato solo il gol. Direi in generale che hanno giocato tutti bene.


----------



## Serginho (17 Ottobre 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> il primo tempo meritava assolutamente il vantaggio il Chievo , poi abbiamo preso in mano la partita alzando un po' di piu' la squadra..



Ma quando mai. Hanno fatto un paio di tiri in porta che sembravano due passaggi, lenti e centrali. Noi nel primo tempo siamo rimasti a guardare, ma loro non hanno fatto nulla oltre che girare attorno alla nostra trequarti


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2016)

Ricordiamoci di valutare per bene le differenze tra i due tempi, succede spesso e non penso sia casuale, é la risposta al pressing furioso che da quest 'anno fanno tante squadre. Avete visto il chievo come é letteralmente crollato nel secondo tempo? Montella lo fà apposta e per ora gli riesce. Un solo errore da parte sua, lapadula bacca doveva essere il cambio, stavamo dominando e non doveva arroccarsi cosí con sosa, li abbiamo fatti risalire noi sennò finiva 5 a 0


----------



## mistergao (17 Ottobre 2016)

Vittoria fondamentale e non solo per i tre punti. Ci sono state tre cose che mi sono piaciute ieri sera:
- abbiamo gestito la gara. Non è la prima volta che ciò accade in stagione, ma ieri sera è stato proprio evidente: abbiamo fatto sfogare il Chievo nel primo tempo, per poi colpire quando sono calati. Solo le grandi squadre lo fanno.
- è vero che loro hanno attaccato nel primo tempo, ma Donnarumma non ha dovuto fare nessuna paratona di quelle incredibili che ha fatto nelle prime giornate, e questo è un ottimo segnale.
- l'atteggiamento dopo il 2-1: abbiamo sofferto un po', ma non troppo, segno di una squadra forte mentalmente.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Ottobre 2016)

Niang sta diventando devastante ragazzi.. Fisicamente è esagerato, è migliorato molto pure nel proteggere il pallone per far salire la squadra. Bella vittoria, era fondamentale battere Sassuolo e Chievo, con un po' di fortuna potevamo esser qui a festeggiare 5 vittorie consecutive!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Ottobre 2016)

Vincere a Verona contro il Chievo non è roba da poco: vale il 2° posto in classifica.
Quando si vince in trasferta su un campo come quello del Chievo, non mi sento di dare insufficienze.

Donnarumma 6: La punizione era difficile da parare, però deve vedere come parte il tiro. Lungo come lui l'avrebbe presa...
Abate 6: niente di trascendentale. 
Paletta 6.5: Un po' meno bene del solito, ma non si può pretendere che sia sempre il migliore in campo..
Romagnoli 7: Neppure una sbavatura. Bravo e sicuro.
De Sciglio 6.5: Una leggerezza a fine partita, ma nel complesso una discreta prestazione.
Bonaventura 7: Maluccio il primo tempo, ma si è riscattato alla grande nel 2°.
Kucka 7: Stavolta ha visto la porta!!!
Locatelli 6.5: Sta prendendo confidenza con la serie A. Avanti così che vai bene!!!
Niang 7: Il solito arruffone, ma quando indovina il dribbling (e il tiro) è letale. Peccato per il gol di testa mancato. 
Lapadulla 6---: Molto deludente a mio parere. Ma quando si vince si perdona _quasi_ tutto.
Suso 6.5: qualche buono spunto, ma l'ho visto un po' in calo rispetto al solito.
Bacca 6: ci mancava un gol di sponda. Ma la fortuna aiuta chi osa...
Poli sv.
Sosa sv.
Montella 6.5: mi ha sconvolto con i cambi, ma forse aveva ragione lui. 
Ho rivisto la tecnica di Ancelotti: toglie un attaccante per un c.campista. 
L'avversario cambia schema (o giocatori) e lui rimette un attaccante.

Una considerazione. 
Senza Mortovivo la squadra ha acquistato sicurezza sia in difesa che a c.campo.
Troppo comodo liberarsi della palla quando si è in difficoltà per passare i problemi a un altro. Così si fa sempre bella figura. 
O almeno si crede di farla.
Questo per spiegare perché ieri la squadra ha girato meglio del solito.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (17 Ottobre 2016)

La partita mi è piaciuta, perché la squadra è riuscita a non farsi mettere sotto dal Chievo che era partito meglio. Bravi a soffrire anche in occasione della punizione di Birsa. Il divario di due goal ci sta tutto, anche se sarebbe stato meglio senza autorete. Finalmente tiriamo da fuori area, lo scorso anno sembrava che dovessimo necessariamente entrare in porta col pallone per segnare.


----------



## zlatan (17 Ottobre 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Paletta e Romagnoli 7 fisso non hanno sbagliato niente,
> il Chievo poteva segnare solo su punizione questa sera.



Mezzo voto in meno per Paletta per il fallo stupido da cui è nata la punizione di Birsa 
Gigio 6
Abate 6
PAletta 6 
Romagnoli 6,5
De Sciglio 6 
Kucka 7
Jack 7
Locatelli 6
Niang 7
Lapa 6,5
Suso 6
Sosa 6
Poli 6
Bacca 6


----------



## Symon (17 Ottobre 2016)

*Gigio 6,5
Abate 6,5
PAletta 6,5
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 5
Kucka 7
Jack 7
Locatelli 6
Niang 7
Lapa 6,5
Suso 5.5
Sosa 5.5
Poli 6
Bacca 6*

Difesa con Gigio e Paletta che danno molta sicurezza a tutto il reparto, con De Sciglio invece che gliela leva: l'errore verso la fine poteva costare caro...Antonelli torna! 
Bene Abate che stà rientrando in condizione, e che Montella facilità mettendolo in un ruolo con pochi compiti difensivi e più offensivi. Mediana super con Kucka e Bonaventura (sopratutto nel secondo tempo) veramente in palla. Niang solita corsa e resistenza, questa volta impreziosita dal gol. Suso troppo evanescente nel primo tempo, poco meglio nel secondo.

Montella 7: Se il fatto di soffrire nei primi tempi è un escamotage sarebbe anche ad 8: sapendo di avere più benzina nella gambe, organizza la fase difensiva x i primi 30-40 minuti, puntando più che altro sul contropiede (Chievo, Lazio, Fiorentina, Sampdoria, Napoli), per poi spingere sull'acceleratore nel secondo tempo. Se invece è una casualità va temporaneamente bene se riusciamo ad essere sempre così organizzati dietro, e pungere nei momenti giusti tutti insieme davanti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> *Gigio 6,5
> Abate 6,5
> PAletta 6,5
> Romagnoli 6
> ...



Non concordo con il voto a De Sciglio, schierato nel ruolo,per lui inedito, di centrale di sinistra in una difesa a tre ha retto benissimo, bloccando tutte le azioni dalla sua parte. Un solo errore nel finale per altro scaturito in niente non puó macchiare una prestazione eccellente.
Per me é da 7.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Ottobre 2016)

A mio parere forse la miglior partita della stagione, rivaleggia solo con quella contro la Lazio e a tratti a Napoli.

Primo tempo di controllo a far stancare gli avversari, gioco non bellissimo ma non abbiamo concesso nulla ed è arrivato il gol, dopo averlo già sfiorato in precedenza con Niang che non arriva sulla palla per un soffio.

Secondo tempo sontuoso, con tante occasioni e gioco divertente, il Chievo mai pericoloso a parte la punizione del gol.

I giocatori tutti sopra la sufficienza, bene De Sciglio peccato per l'errore finale, sempre dettato da mancanza di personalità.

Lapadula deve migliorare ancora, ma non è certo un bidone, io giocherei sempre con lui nel primo tempo e Bacca a subentrare.

Montella mi stà stupendo, sapevo da tempo che fosse uno dei migliori allenatori europei, ma ora pare anche più cinico.

Ciononostante secondo me per ora è tutto lavoro in gran parte sprecato, penso che meno della metà dei giocatori attuali possano giocare in un Milan ambizioso.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> *Gigio 6,5
> Abate 6,5
> PAletta 6,5
> Romagnoli 6
> ...



Io sono sempre molto critico con De Sciglio, ieri invece tranne quel errore sul finale lo ho visto molto bene, piu sicuro del solito.


----------



## Superpippo80 (17 Ottobre 2016)

A me ha colpito molto Kucka, sta diventando forte forte


----------



## Symon (18 Ottobre 2016)

Su Kucka sono perfettamente in linea: E' dotato di un dinamismo e agonismo fuori dal comune. E tralaltro, cosa che si sottovaluta, ha una buona tecnica e altrettante qualità balistiche.
X Chris...Anch'io l'ho visto meglio nel ruolo da centrale nella difesa a 3, (che imho è il suo ruolo e l'ho già ribadito in altri post), però per essere soddisfatto di lui, in quel ruolo senza compiti offensivi, deve essere a distrazioni e errori zero...e Domenica non'è stato così.


----------

